# john deere 1330se electrical issues



## tyorke11 (Jan 14, 2016)

nice blower but lots of electrical issues. shute wont turn , tried fixing the contacts but that did not work. think it's the entire part that turns the shute, also now the key system is not working right and inorder to get it going i have to wiggle the key. lots of issues with this nice blower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum tyorke


For the wiggling key you likely just need a new key switch.

What is the model number info you'd use to order parts ??


----------



## tyorke11 (Jan 14, 2016)

hae not ordered any yet , i was taking it to a repair shop but at 60dollars an hr it is getting pricey.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum !


----------

